# Puppys ' red rocket'



## Mc10 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, anyone know about the puppy's 'red rocket' his willy is 'out' a lot. It does go away, and it goes right away, there is hair around the end but it doesn't seem to prevent it going in. It seems to be out 'all the time' though. The other day I was stroking his belly and he appeared to 'ejaculate' onto the carpet. Is he just horni/ excited at everything in his new home. Or is this something a vet should advise on?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so don't look , and don't stimulate him to that point - probably was a bit of pee from excitement -- a puppy is not hormonally prepared to ejaculate and if he did you would see a onion sized blood rich purplish bulb. (assisted with A-I's)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I see Spirit's quite a bit, usually when we're playing ball. I see it as a positive sign, he's happy and engaged


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

How old is your pup? My male was the same at around 3 to 4 month old, it was peeking out quite a lot.
He actually managed to get it totally stuck out in a post ejaculate position which required an emergency trip to the vet. 
He is now 7 month old and I hardly ever see him just sticking it out, not even a little, usually only in the mornings and when he gets really excited playing.
It is worth just trimming the hair around the sheath opening to prevent it getting tangled around his willy should he decide to get it out a long way


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh boy. That's how I came to realize my boy _loves_ food.:shrug:

ha ha, at least he's happy


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, this is a reason I have become an expert in cropping pictures 

Rusty's is out alot.... I have become use to it.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Courtney said:


> Well, this is a reason I have become an expert in cropping pictures


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Photoshop and that clone tool works wonders


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

When people comment on it I tell them to watch his tongue instead; also pink but longer, ha, ha. It quickly changes the subject.
Our "pup" is seven months old and when he was in a deep sleep, started to make mating movements and ejaculated. And no, it wasn't pee. 
He is just a healthy teenager boy


----------

